# Barack Obama by Terry Richardson x8



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

sind wohl Outtakes vom Vibe Magazine 2007


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(8 Dateien, 2.286.568 Bytes = 2,181 MiB)


----------



## Freibier (7 Nov. 2012)

pfui Teufel


----------



## tinymama21 (8 Nov. 2012)

Thanks for President Obama


----------



## ElCoyote (8 Nov. 2012)

Forza Obama!!! Yes he could!!!!
Bye Mitt. Höhö.
Mitt Romney Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - YouTube


----------



## Purple Feather (8 Nov. 2012)

Danke für das Video ElCoyote geil ^^

Ich persönlich finds gut das die Ami's wieder Obama haben.


----------



## Alea (9 Nov. 2012)

Purple Feather schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finds gut das die Ami's wieder Obama haben.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.:thumbup:


----------



## Theno (10 Nov. 2012)

Hello Mr President  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## helena (14 Nov. 2012)

Mr new and old


----------



## Simpotjawka (10 Feb. 2016)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## DanielCraigFan (12 Feb. 2016)

Yes he can! Thanks!


----------



## supersarah089 (16 Feb. 2016)

Thank you for posting these.


----------

